# xNTJ's and engineering



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm noticing that a lot of xNTJ's go into engineering as a career field


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I will starting on my BS in civil or electrical engineering this month.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I started out in Chemical Engineering and got bored of it hella quickly.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

The hard sciences bore me to tears. The soft are fun though as long as I don't have to get emotionally involved - contradiction much? I know.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> The hard sciences bore me to tears. The soft are fun though as long as I don't have to get emotionally involved - contradiction much? I know.


Define hard and soft sciences


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Quite attracted to Biomedical, Electrical and Mechanical Engineering.

Probably going to do Electrical at college next year.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Define hard and soft sciences


hard science  
–noun 
any of the natural or physical sciences, as chemistry, biology, physics, or astronomy, in which aspects of the universe are investigated by means of hypotheses and experiments. 

soft science  
–noun 
any of the specialized fields or disciplines, as psychology, sociology, anthropology, or political science, that interpret human behavior, institutions, society, etc., on the basis of scientific investigations for which it may be difficult to establish strictly measurable criteria. 

Courtesy of Dictionary.com | Find the Meanings and Definitions of Words at Dictionary.com


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> hard science
> –noun
> any of the natural or physical sciences, as chemistry, biology, physics, or astronomy, in which aspects of the universe are investigated by means of hypotheses and experiments.
> 
> ...


Oh, then I love soft sciences as well.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

5w6 is usually attracted to the hard sciences, and 5w4 is often attracted to the softer ones. 

[/derail]

I was a sociology major. : P


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Promethea said:


> 5w6 is usually attracted to the hard sciences, and 5w4 is often attracted to the softer ones.
> 
> [/derail]
> 
> I was a sociology major. : P


OK cool. This fits. I'm 5w4.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm really interested in mechanical and chemical engineering.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> 5w6 is usually attracted to the hard sciences, and 5w4 is often attracted to the softer ones.
> 
> [/derail]
> 
> I was a sociology major. : P


I've noticed that 7 w 6 are also quite attracted to soft sciences and vice versa.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I'm an ENTP. Was into engineering. Started to lose my marbles because it's so slow from start to finish. It's also very sensing oriented. Intuition can help you make great leaps, but everyone wants it to be supported with numbers.

I love science, no matter what. Love both hard and soft. And an easier delineation between hard and soft sciences for me is 
hard=quantitative
soft=qualitative

Yeehaw!


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I'm not interested in engineering, but I can see why many NTs are. I love and am informed by both the social and natural sciences, though my speciality is philosophy, which I would say exists in some limbo that is not exactly a humanity or a science.

I do like home repair and am a "car guy," so maybe that's how I channel my latent engineering impulse.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Yeahhh. I realized I am much happier being a home mechanic than a mechanical engineering. Haha


----------

